# EI on new tank setup



## swackett (1 Jul 2008)

Hi,

I've just setup a new tank and am using EI as a basis to dose it as explained by Clive in his article.  How do you dose for the first week or so as during this period I will need to do regular (daily for the first week) water changes and so this must dilute the dose?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Jul 2008)

Hi, don't start full EI if your tank isn't heavily planted, is it? if so i'd dose half the recommended dosage for the first couple of weeks, others may disagree but it's always worked for me. Just dose according to your plant growth.
With regards to the water change, EI requires a 50% change once a week as you know so remain doing that and for the other changes that your doing i'd dose the new water that is going back into the tank. You could do your changes on the days where you dose traces and just add a little extra.
If it were me, id just do my water change and then dose as normal after it's all full of water again, i don't like to complicate things and EI is estimative after all.
HTH


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (1 Jul 2008)

I agree with Dan.. EI is based on a good sized biomass.  You can negate any problems with excess ferts by doing a larger than 50% water change, probably 70-80%. This will make sure you fully reset the system each time to cope for less plants.  

In early stages its worth buying 'weedlike' plants such as h. polysperma or deformis. They grow at a rate of nuts and can quickly give you the biomass you need, to be replaced later by plants you prefer, even though theyre attractive in their own rights of course!


----------



## swackett (1 Jul 2008)

Thanks for info guys.

The tank is not too sparse so I guess I should half dose for a week or two and watch plant growth, I have the following plants so far:


Glossostigma elatinoides
Echinodorus tenellus
Rotala macrandra
Rotala rotundifolia
Ludwigia arcuata
Micranthemum micranthemoides
Eleocharis vivipara
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green'
Cryptocoryne petchii

I dosed on the day of setup with macro and trace as I though the new water would be devoid of nutrients in sufficient quantities.  I have c02 running and about 2.59wpg of T5 lights over the 70l tank.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (1 Jul 2008)

you have quite a bit there 

might be worth turning down your lighting until you get things singing properly.. thats quite high, itll only accelerate any issues as you get them.


----------



## swackett (1 Jul 2008)

Matt,

Not sure I can, I have an arcadia luminaire with 4x24w T5 tubes, so I already have the other 2 tubes off ( i may get those going for a 2 hour burst midway through the photo period later)

Would you recommend upping the dose in this case?

Steve


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (1 Jul 2008)

swackett said:
			
		

> Matt,
> 
> Not sure I can, I have an arcadia luminaire with 4x24w T5 tubes, so I already have the other 2 tubes off ( i may get those going for a 2 hour burst midway through the photo period later)
> 
> ...



does your arcadia unit have the slide out perspex screen in it? if so, slide it out and put 2 strips of black electrical tape about 1/4 way in on each side.. itll cut down the light by about 1/3rd. Works lovely and wont worry about getting hot.


----------



## swackett (1 Jul 2008)

Thanks Matt,

Yes my Arcadia has a slide out perspex screen, do you stick the tape on the inside of the perspex?

When would you say it would be best to remove the tape?

Cheers


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (1 Jul 2008)

swackett said:
			
		

> Thanks Matt,
> 
> Yes my Arcadia has a slide out perspex screen, do you stick the tape on the inside of the perspex?
> 
> ...



i stick mine on the inside, in case it falls off! its a good way of shading out any unwanted light.. and also if you have shade loving plants with no cover, you can shade an end or middle or whatever you need.

to be honest Ive left mine on as its just easier maintenance and less problems.


----------



## swackett (1 Jul 2008)

Cool,  Thanks for the information Matt.

Do you have a 4 tube version?  If so do you use the other 2 at all?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (1 Jul 2008)

swackett said:
			
		

> Cool,  Thanks for the information Matt.
> 
> Do you have a 4 tube version?  If so do you use the other 2 at all?



I have a 4x39w over 235litre. I use both banks but shade out 1/3rd which takes me to a happy medium


----------



## swackett (1 Jul 2008)

Thanks for you help Matt


----------

